# Country store



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I built a model of country store for a couple that had the store in the family for 55 years,here is the completed model along with the picture I used.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the picture






still need to do a few touch ups and align the facia board on the front,but by far the most detail I have ever put into a Dio. Now on to completing my old west town.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent work. Good job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brilliant!


----------

